# delta planer tp400ls



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

hello just wanted to get some opinions on the delta tp400ls planer with stand. I have the opportunity to trade my forced air heater ( that I no longer use) for a brand new tp400ls. I have a 13 inch performax planer already which I love it's beefy and haven't had a problem out of it at all. But I no longer use the heater and can't hurt to own two right?


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bring up an old thread....this model just popped up on my local crags list at a price I can afford. the unit looks like it is in good condition, ad as wwt has proved invaluable in its ratings of products what does wwt think of this model. 
fyi I am a casual wood worker so it would not get heavy use. but I want to start using more wood from my local wood shop instead of one of the three big box stores, which means I need a planer.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The TP400 was the successor to the former 22-560, which I got great performance from. I've also owned a Delta 22-580 and a Ridgid R4330. They each had pros and cons, but the 22-560 performed as well as any I've owned. It's probably worth in the range of $150-$200 depending on condition and your local market.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have one of these planners. It has worked well for a number of years. When I first bought the unit it was used in conjuction with my late 40's Bell Saw planer. I'd use the Delta as a finish planer. This planer is loud blades cost around $29.00 to replace, they are doublesided. If your not going to use it all time then I think you will be very happy with the planer.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I talked to the gentleman and I am going to pick it up this weekend. what should I look for/what type of wood should I bring to test it out with?


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I would bring both hard and soft woods. Make sure you bring along something fairly wide to see if it will stall the motor. Oh, when I ran mine I only took a max of 1/4 turns on the height regulator. Watch the handle with the table locked at times mine would turn even though it was locked.

Hope it works out.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree that it can't be bad to have 2 planers. But only if one is a real (stationary) planer. Stationary planers with serrated feed rollers, can leave serration marks, when taking fine cuts, unless you adjust the pressure on them. 
I love the stationary planer I have (Boice-Crane) and if I had the room and $$$ would have kept the PM lunchbox, I had before the BC.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok I got it and over the weekend I got my new blades (WooHoo to amazon having quick shipping) and got them installed. I am pretty happy with how it works, but I think my lack of experience with planers in general is showing here.....
just to double check the blades are dual edge and the go bevel down or bevel is mounted to the cutter wheel. How fast should the wood be pulled in? it is not pulling the wood through as wasily as it should I think, however that could be to the berings need to be lubed, which i have not had a chance to do yet.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Be sure to clean the rubber rollers off too.....alcohol or naptha work well. While you're at it, wax the table surface with a paste wax or even wax paper....nothing with silicone in it.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I use Jonhnson's paste wax. You will want to wax and clean the rollers on a regular basis. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the help guys. I never thought of cleaning the rollers. My only experience with planers is usign a brand new one with the new spiral(sp) cutting head. I know my old delta two blade won't cut like that, but just want to make sure I get the best performance I can out of it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Fastback said:


> I use Jonhnson's paste wax. You will want to wax and clean the rollers on a regular basis. It makes all the difference in the world.


Just to clarify - don't wax the rollers! (just the table...pretty sure that's what Fastback meant, but wanted to be sure. ) :thumbsup:


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

+1 to cleaning the rollers, my dw734 wasn't feeding properly this afternoon and cleaning them fixed everything.

Used mineral spirits, Here's the paper towel. Could have even gotten more black crud (rubber?) off the rollers, but I had to give up eventually.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Knotscott, your right that is what I meant. I guess I wasn't very clear.


----------



## Fritzer (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello, I just came across this site. I have had a Delta TP400LS for about 10 years. Sometimes it can set for months with out being used. Total over the years I may have run 400-500 feet of board through it. I have replaced the cutter blades twice. However I have replaced the drive belt and cutter pulley, 3 times. I am not sure what keeps eating these up, but I'm ready to move on to another machine.
Just wondering if anyone has had this on their TP400LS?


----------

